# Ensure Plus (or similar drinks) - where to buy in UK?



## badguts99 (Dec 10, 2001)

As my IBS is playing up a fair bit lately (so I'm not eating much) I'd like to get some Ensure Plus (or similar FULL nutrient drink). I've previously ordered it through a chemist but this usually takes ages to arrive - where can I buy it online in the UK?westonshealth.co.uk have it, but at ï¿½2.50 per carton it seems rather expensive (especially as in America it's less than half that price).Thanks


----------

